

Ask HN: Getting back to software development at mid 30s  - jobseekeruk

Hi,<p>I am a longtime HN member but am using a new account to ask what I find an awkward question....<p>How can I get a decent software job given I have been out of the industry for +5years?<p>I have a Computer Science degree from a decent UK university, and about 2yrs experience, but went into a non-technical industry mainly as it was in line with my family's desire.<p>Anyway, due to major change in circumstance, I no longer can do that and have been considering a return to software development or similar as it was something I have always enjoyed.<p>However, I am outdated in terms of work experience, don't have an online portfolio, and can't afford to take a £20k grad job (assuming I could get one) as I couldn't pay my bills on that and if I got another job in non-IT field would get much more (but no real time to hack on my own projects/portfolio to increase my IT job prospects).<p>Those of you with families may be able to relate to this.<p>I was thinking of applying to big IT companies in UK (I live about 2hr from London, so can just about do a commute or stay in London during week) or in finance IT to try and get started, as they are companies with at least some job security and ok pay. Hopefully, I could increase my learning, skill, and portfolio on the job, which I'd rather try to do than wast more time trying to build a brandname for myself online before getting work.<p>I was wondering if anyone here could offer any words of wisdom.<p>Thank you for taking the time to read this.
======
dasil003
A few angles to work simultaneously:

Freelance work. If your experience is in web development there's a lot of
demand for low-budget projects, and you can probably mine your existing
network to find them. Granted these are probably not prime clients, but you
can get a lot of them under your belt and build up your skills.

Open source. Get involved in some interesting project. This will look good on
a resume, and will also give you a chance to focus on solid engineering
principles and building something for the ages (something which is all but
impossible with low-budget client work).

Meetups. Simultaneously brush up your skills and make connections with
professional developers. Being involved in open source (or at least some
personal project) will help break the ice.

------
barrydahlberg
I would be wary of someone with only 2 years experience and a 5 year absence.
In short, you need some way to prove your technical capability to counter
that.

Open source work, blogs etc are commonly suggested as easy ways to do this.
Don't worry about a big portfolio and power brand name, just being able to
send a link with your application and say _here's an interesting bit of code I
wrote_ will put you way ahead of most applications. For example I recently
wrote around 1,000 lines of code to do some experiments with Node.js,
Socket.IO and Coffee Script. That would be perfect.

It also gives you a great talking point for when you do get an interview.

------
mobl
Just buy a couple good books.

Today these guys are running a special, pretty good ebooks at 40% off.

<https://www.pragprog.com>

I recomend to get

1) Java 2) Mobile (Any) 3) .Net

You don't need to be an expert, just walk the walk and talk the talk

;-)

Wish you sucess!!

if need any tips:

jimmy@inodesoft.com

